# Alert Dahon owners: Great news re: parts



## Andy 71 (16 May 2010)

Dear all,

Like many Dahon owners, I have to up to now considered myself 'up the creek without a paddle' when it comes to sourcing Dahon parts.

Well, we need fear no longer - *our misery is at an end.*

Previously, Fisher Outdoor were the sole importer/distributor and they were....well....to put it VERY politely, not as focussed on the Dahon side of their business as they were with other things. I and my LBS found it very difficult to get any information out of them, let alone parts.

Well, *a firm called C.H.White (Malmesbury, Wilts) have come to the rescue*. They have done a deal with Fisher and purchased their entire stock of Dahon parts. These can be ordered online at:

http://www.dahonspares.co.uk


This site has virtually everything you will need.

I ordered some parts the other day and the service was v.quick and efficient. Got my stuff inside 2 working days.

Please note that this is not a shameless plug for C.H.White - I have no connection with them. It's just that I am elated, having just been able to rebuild my folder after trying to get spares for over 2 years.


----------



## upsidedown (17 May 2010)

Good stuff, looks great! Unfortunately about 12 months too late for me, sold my Cadenza as a repair job when the hinge wore out. Thanks for the info, will bookmark in case i ever take the plunge again.


----------



## Arch (18 May 2010)

ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I wanted an Arclite rack for my trike (needed something for a 20" wheel). Had trouble getting one. Decided I could do without rack and create custom homemade luggage.

Now I can get a rack! But I've made my luggage!

I'm torn... Do I get a rack and change plans? (it'll need some bodging on anyway) Or not. Or get a rack and save it for later... Very cheap.... But I do have an expensive two weeks away coming up...

I suppose, my luggage wouldn't cope with camping kit, I really would need a rack for that....

Oh hell, that's another £20 spent...


----------



## Arch (18 May 2010)

Ok, I've ordered a rack. I won;t be fitting it for this trip, but it's worth having for the future....

So, thanks for the tip <through gritted teeth> And thanks, properly

Mind you, the website is a bit rough...


----------

